# Spanien: Welcher Anbieter für eine 20 tägige Handy-Internetflat?



## magic 007 (15. August 2011)

*Spanien: Welcher Anbieter für eine 20 tägige Handy-Internetflat?*

Hallo,

ich werde in einer Woche für 20 Tage in Spanien Urlaub machen.
Da ich dort drüben nicht auf die Smartphone Benutzung verzichten möchte, benötige ich eine Internet-Flat.
Nun meine Frage:
Was würdet ihr mir für einen Anbieter / Bezugsquelle für die SIM-Karte empfehlen? 
Ich möchte möglichst nicht über 15 € ausgeben und dafür natürlich ein möglichst großes Datenvolumen (bis zur Drosselung) haben.

Schon einmal vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge

mfg
magic


----------



## Ahab (16. August 2011)

*AW: Spanien: Welcher Anbieter für eine 20 tägige Handy-Internetflat?*

Was hast du denn für einen Anbieter? Laut dieser Seite:

UMTS in Spanien | umts-infosite.de

fährst du mit O2 am günstigsten würde ich denken. 

Generell wirst du aber glaube ich nicht für 15€ eine SIM und 1GB+ Volumen bekommen.


----------



## magic 007 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Spanien: Welcher Anbieter für eine 20 tägige Handy-Internetflat?*

Momentan bin ich bei Kabel Deutschland Mobile (O2 Netz).

Mhh, bei einem 3 wöchigen Schottland Urlaub verganges Jahr habe ich für 15 Pounds eine Prepaid SIM inkl. angeblich unbegrenztem Datenvolumen (ich hatte nach den drei Wochen ca 2,5 GB verbraucht und konnte noch keine Drosselung spüren^^).

Ich denke man müsste mit spanischer SIM auf jeden Fall günstiger fahren als mit Roaming?!


----------



## Hagrid (17. August 2011)

Jau das wäre eine Idee, sich einfach da eine Sim zu kaufen.  
Alternativ gäbe es noch von Aldi (zufällig da gesehen) für 5€ 7 Tage bei 60Mb


----------



## magic 007 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Spanien: Welcher Anbieter für eine 20 tägige Handy-Internetflat?*

Ich hoff doch dass bei einem einheimischen Anbieter etwas mehr Volumen drin sein wird


----------



## magic 007 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Spanien: Welcher Anbieter für eine 20 tägige Handy-Internetflat?*

Hey Leute, 

Ich bin jetzt in Spanien und habe über the phone house eine 'yoigo'prepaid sim bezogen.
Der Verkäufer hat mir diese für 20€ mit 20€ Guthaben verkauft und angeblich gleich diese Internet flat für 8€ im Monat mit Erstem Monat gratis (demnach für meinen gesamten Aufenthalt nur 8€,in der theorie) verkauft: Yoigo.- El operador de telefonía móvil con tarifas baratas, móviles e internet para el ordenador.

Nur leider klappt das nicht, un jeden tag an dem ich ins Internet gehe, greift die Tages internet flat mit 3€. 
Nun meine frage, da ich noch 11€Guthaben hab und den Tarif so noch buchen könnte:
Wisst ihr bzw könnt ihr rauslesen wie ich diese 8€ monatsflat aktiviere? 
Ich selbst bin mit meinem (nicht vorhandenen) spanisch am ende, und die Verkäuferin die ich heute aufgesucht habe konnt kein Wort english, hat nachdem ich ihr mein Problem mit Google translator übersetzt habe, die zentrale angerufen (mit meinem S2!) und mir dann zu verstehen gegeben dass sie mein Problem nicht versteht... 
Ihr seid wirklich meine letzte Rettung! 
Danke euch schon einmal für eure mühe  
Mfg


----------



## magic 007 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Spanien: Welcher Anbieter für eine 20 tägige Handy-Internetflat?*

Also es hat sich herausgestellt, dass der Verkäufer einen Fehler gemacht hat und mir einen notebook Vertrag verkauft hat... 
Habe mir am ersten diesen Monats dann in einer anderen the phone house fiale nach besserer Beratung den eigentlich gewollten smartphonetarif zugelegt. 
Dieser funktioniert einwandfrei inkl dem ersten Monat iternetflat und 20 sms gratis.


----------

